# Shangton Care home village, Leics, Feb16



## The Wombat (Feb 12, 2016)

*

Big thanks to KM Punk for this one.

The village consists of a number of cottages, houses, daycare centres, greenhouses, an admin block & a hall. Not all of the buildings were accessible, but this is a sampler of what was. Don't think I've seen this one on the forum before.

Not only was the power on, but I was surprised to find some of the lights were left on in some of the buildings too. Nothing was in a terrible condition, and it feels a shame that it closed. The greenhouses contained some amusingly rotten grapes, presumably for a wine growing project.*


History
_CARE Shangton was a ‘Care Village’ for people with Learning Disabilities and Moderate Mental Health Conditions. It was established in 1966, but officially opened in 1973. The concept of the community based care provided, was a big step towards today’s supported living. It focused on promoting the independence of the service users by providing occupations that suited the individual, this was mainly in Catering and Horticulture. The company, CARE, also owned a tea room and a had a stall at the market in neighbouring Market Harborough. The service users planted and potted plants and made bouquets of flowers, which were sold on the market stall and all proceeds went to the resident’s fund for day trips and holidays. They also baked cakes, scones, etc and sold them at both the tea room and the market stall.
The village was very successful, holding a very good reputation locally. It provided a service to 53 people, at times there was a waiting list to have a home here. One feature of the village that was visibly different from other care facilities, was that it was made up of several houses specially designed for 2-4 people and a more traditional 14 beded unit filled with corridors.
With the success of the village and the aging of the houses, it was announced in 2007 that CARE Shangton was to close. However, after an outcry the village was temporarily saved. In 2013, it was announced that CARE had merged with Self Unlimited. Soon after they revealed plans to relocate to the local town, Market Harborough, to ‘help the service users integrate into the local community’. The process of moving people started in late 2013 and was completed in October 2015. The new facility can provide for up to 80 people and can provide for a wider range of abilities.

The site has been sold and there has been a planning permission application for new housing.
_



























this looked a cosy place






























And Finally, THE GREENHOUSES










and those rotting grapes










Be aware that on exit, we had a close encounter with dogs

Thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

Thats a great explore - nice pictures bud


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 12, 2016)

tazong said:


> Thats a great explore - nice pictures bud



Thanks mate


----------



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2016)

Good work there mate...


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 12, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Good work there mate...



Thanks Hughie


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 12, 2016)

Loved these pics - what a find! This place is absolutely pristine, plus think you may have the only pics of derelict grapes on this entire site!!! Great work buddy


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2016)

Great find Wombat, beautifully photographed, I loved it, Many Thanks.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 12, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Loved these pics - what a find! This place is absolutely pristine, plus think you may have the only pics of derelict grapes on this entire site!!! Great work buddy



Thanks mate 
Yes, first derelict grapes I've come across 



smiler said:


> Great find Wombat, beautifully photographed, I loved it, Many Thanks.



Thanks Smiler


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2016)

Belting find and great images.


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice photos Wombat. Those grapes would make some nice wine, lol.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome set, what a cracking explore. 
Yeah I wouldn't have expected power on in there! 
Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 15, 2016)

Fantastic, thanks buddy looks a great place


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 15, 2016)

Not loose dogs i hope... Good shots


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

good take on the place Mr Wombat


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 20, 2016)

Many thanks everyone 
Appreciated


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 20, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Loved these pics - what a find! This place is absolutely pristine, plus think you may have the only pics of derelict grapes on this entire site!!! Great work buddy



Er no. I believe I won that cigar. http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...5-moodys-house-stourbridge-august-2014-a.html



Nice shots Wombat.


----------

